# Dr Pierpaoli Discusses TRH



## AnaSCI (Feb 27, 2013)

Part #1


Dr Pierpaoli Discusses TRH (Thyrotropin Releasing Hormone) It's Roles and Uses Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 27, 2013)

Part #2


Dr Pierpaoli Discusses TRH (Thyrotropin Releasing Hormone) It's Roles and Uses Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 27, 2013)

Part #3


Dr Pierpaoli Discusses TRH (Thyrotropin Releasing Hormone) It's Roles and Uses Part 3 - YouTube


----------



## IronManPeptides (Feb 27, 2013)

good info thank you


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 28, 2013)

That's pretty interesting.  Good info of  something I've never heard.
Some people are smart as hell and wish I had those genetics.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 28, 2013)

I watched all three, great and interesting info. I just wish he had gone into the pharmacokinetics and actual physio pathology of the hormone. It was great to hear all the applications that TRH might have, but it would be nice to know exactly how that happens. He did go into for a moment when he talked about the regulatory properties it had on the cellular membrane in relation to calcium signaling. Would liked to of heard more about info like that.


----------

